# Parking on the wrong side of the road?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone here said the other day that it's illegal to park on the wrong side of the road/facing opposing traffic.

Is this the case throughout the country or does it vary from area to area?

I was in Figueiro Dos Vinhos today & saw a woman parking like that & a GNR cop just stood there, watched her do it & then he just walked away without a care in the world.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the same law all over Portugal, whether it's enforced equally same goes for parking on roundabouts, pedestrian crossings, traffic lights etc, safest is not to do it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Parking on roundabouts, zebra crossings, traffic lights & stopping in the middle of the road for a chat are also all everyday occurrences in this area. LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And here


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

Even in the algarve!

I think it's the only place police cars know how to park! (On a roundabout!) and, of course, because they do it, everyone else does it too. 

Saw an articulated truck parked on one recently. It almost completely blocked it off. Did be care? Did he b0110c*s!

Sent from my iPad using the ExpatForum app


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Someone here said the other day that it's illegal to park on the wrong side of the road/facing opposing traffic.
> 
> Is this the case throughout the country or does it vary from area to area?
> 
> I was in Figueiro Dos Vinhos today & saw a woman parking like that & a GNR cop just stood there, watched her do it & then he just walked away without a care in the world.


PLEASE NOTE: THIS INFORMATION IS FROM MY WEBSITE SO IT IS MY COPYRIGHT I HAVE NOTE BROKEN ANY RULES
Speed Limits
Built-up (Urban) areas: 50 km/h = 30 mphOther (Rural) roads: 90 km/h = 54 mphMotorways: 120 km/h = 72 mph - (minimum 50 km/h = 30 mph)
Inside Urban area - excess of less than 20 kms = Fine up to €300.00Inside Urban area - excess of 20 to 40 kms = Fine up to €600.00
Inside Urban area - excess of 40 to 60 kms = Fine up to €1,500.00
Inside Urban area - excess of 60 kms = Fine up to €2,500.00
Rural roads - excess of less 30 kms = Fine up to €300.00
Rural roads - excess of 30 to 60 kms = Fine up to €600.00
Rural roads - excess of 60 to 80 kms = Fine up to €1,500.00
Rural roads - excess of 80 kms = Fine up to €2,500.0
Warnings
"On the Spot" Traffic Fines are now applied.
Police may demand immediate payment either in cash or using a Credit Card. but will always give a receipt.
Documents relating to the car and its Insurance must be kept in the vehicle.
All passenger seat belts must be worn at all times when seated in a vehicle.
All vehicles must carry within the interior of the car a legal reflector vest. This must be worn by any person investigating or carrying out repairs when outside the vehicle and the vehicle is stationary on the road.
All vehicles must carry an authorized triangle which must be displayed on the road to warn rear approaching oncoming drivers that your vehicle has problems.
Roads and un-motorized vehicles are not well lit at night, so drive with caution.
Children under 12 years old are prohibited from sitting in the front seat unless 150cm in height and must wear a seatbelt. 
If in the back use the appropriate style chairs for their age in the back.Baby and booster seats are required by law up to age of twelve and they must be used with their fastening system when travelling.
At the junction of two roads of equal size, traffic coming from the right has priority unless otherwise signified.
Vehicles already in a traffic circle have priority over those about to enter.
Vehicles parked on pavements other when permitted as indicated by signs, are subject to the vehicle being impounded for a period of one month up to one year.
Use of mobile phones when driving is illegal and subject to a fine of up to €600.00.
Throwing objects or litter out of cars are subject to a fine of up to € 300.00
Parking cars facing against the flow of the traffic is illegal.
Crossing white lines, jumping red lights, ignoring policemen signals, all are subject to losing a licence to drive from two months up to one year.
Passing another vehicle on their right side then the driver can be fined up to €1,250.00.
Drivers must remain at the scene of any accident involving death or serious injury until Police arrive.
Drivers failing to respect for "Stop" signs can lead to a fine of up to €2.500.00.
Driving below 50 Kms on Motorways can be fined up to €300.00.
Speed limits are enforced by radar traps and unmarked police cars.
A driver's blood alcohol level is not allowed to exceed 0.05 percent and the penalties are extremely stiff and high amounts may include time in prison of up to 2 years and a fine of €2,500.00. 
Exceeding the limit by 0.5% to 0.8 % is a fine of €1.250.00 and temporary loss of licence. 
From 0.8% to 1.2% is €2,500.00 plus loss of licence.
Exceeding the limit of 1.5% is subject to immediate imprisonment.
Driving a vehicle without Insurance carries a fine of up to €2,500.00.
All fines are subject under law to immediate payment. 
At the discretion of the law officer the vehicle can


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for t his ALgarve. Have edited it to make it easier to read.

Would also like to point out that many police cars now carry Multibanco machines


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Thanks for t his ALgarve. Have edited it to make it easier to read.
> 
> Would also like to point out that many police cars now carry Multibanco machines


Many thanks your are a star:clap2:


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Algarve said:


> ....
> Vehicles parked on pavements other when permitted as indicated by signs, are subject to the vehicle being impounded for a period of one month up to one year.
> .....


Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder what it would contribute to deficit reduction if they enforced the speed limits.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably pay it off in a couple of years


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

anapedrosa said:


> i wonder what it would contribute to deficit reduction if they enforced the speed limits.


Please God no!


----------

